# Alternatives to Cyclingnews.com



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

Cyclingnews.com was my main source of race results. The new format is horrible. Hard to read, and not easy to find complete race results. It seems like they tried to mimic the Velonews format and failed horribly. 

Any other sites like cyclingnews.com of old that can be suggested?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I tried to email them to complain, but it was kicked back.

velonews.com 
bikeradar.com (similar format to the new cyclingnews, but it actually finishes loading and works) 
eurosport.com
pezcycling.com


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes, their new format is unreadable and unusable. News is sort of better, but the results are mostly unusable. It's impossible to find anything quickly. I don't know why they went out of their way to ruin a good thing. 

Sadly, they are the best out there for news and results. You could try velonews for news, but they won't have results for all the races. There were some other competing sites but they have all folded in recent years.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

allison said:


> pezcycling.com


that should be www.pezcyclingnews.com


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

roadie_490 said:


> Cyclingnews.com was my main source of race results. The new format is horrible. Hard to read, and not easy to find complete race results. It seems like they tried to mimic the Velonews format and failed horribly.


It's funny because for years the Cyclingnews web site was slammed for looking very 1990s-like, complete with columns of flashing advertising graphics on both sides. I didn't care about that and like the one-click ability to see the full results of a race, which Velonews never has. But now, CN is hard to navigate, results are hard to find and then require additional clicks, and it's just plain unusable. 

Which of the listed alternatives to Cyclingnews offer timely and complete results for a race?


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

moonmoth said:


> Which of the listed alternatives to Cyclingnews offer timely and complete results for a race?


I don't think any of the sites listed above do comprehensive results listings. The nearest alternative would be www.cqranking.com for results, combined with maybe velonews and cyclingweekly for news/opinion


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

give the new site some time - it's not that bad. The format is basically the same, a left-hand column for race results and a right-hand news column. Race results are still easy to find. In terms of race coverage, it's the best site.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I haven't really decided what I think about Cycling News these days, but is anyone else having issues with the flash player on the site using Firefox? I've downloaded and installed the latest version a couple times with no luck. Works in Safari, but not Firefox.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Evolve. Adapt.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Cyclingnews is very unfriendly for mobile now. It sucks.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I really miss that you can't just scroll to get all the results, it is a real pain now and lots of extra clicks, sucks just before the tour... that is my only really big complaint though.


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

It's in French, but cyclismag.com is an amazing site. Great analysis.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

agreed, loved cyclingnews, now I hate it. not just a new format, a poor format for fans.
Brian


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've evolved and adapted into not going there anymore.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

another thumbs down. I liked being able to skim the headlines, click a few results, look at a couple photos, done with my daily fix in 10 min.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bingo.

i also miss the gallery of photos. used to be there was a thumbnail gallery. now you have to look at every picture. maybe i missed something?

i know i should give it time, but it gives me a headache. i found myself over at velonews more the past few days.

i really want the "old" CN back...



Creakyknees said:


> another thumbs down. I liked being able to skim the headlines, click a few results, look at a couple photos, done with my daily fix in 10 min.


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

Worse than New Coca-Cola.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Strangely enough, as far as actually finding out whats going on (or _went_ on) in a race thats not on TV (like DL, GIRO), lately I find myself going directly to RBR!!!! Seriously, since my twins were born, I have to be more efficient, and have found that if I go this forum, I can see, generally, a play by play of the ventoux stage of the DL, for example. If I go to Velonews, there probably wont be a profile (welty is still ahead of Uzzie on that one), and definitely not a play by play. You also get the gossipy stuff that Velo wont have. This is what it has come to.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Change is hard, but it makes us all better.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd learn to deal with the reformat if the site wasn't so slow/delayed on my computers.


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*I don't understand*

Why is it that simple is bad and must be upgraded? The old CN was simple and uncomplicated. Organization was clear and one could easily skim the site and get what info you wanted. How many times have I been unable to log on for many days and then return, scan the right-hand column for the news and see in the descriptors what was up and then I could clink the link for whatever story I wanted to read about. No More. Now we have to have a flashy new site with bells and whistles. It has to "evolve?" What? Just because it's new doesn't mean it's better.

I'll get "used" to it I'm sure. I'll adapt because I have to. There hasn't been a good alternative to CN and there still isn't. The only problem is now there isn't a good CN either. Now I'll have to skim around the various sites for results. For example, VN or CN or Pez didn't talk about the Circuito Montañes (2.2) race (a young American won) but the Daily Peloton did.

http://www.dailypeloton.com/default.asp

It's an okay site. But I see myself having to shop around lots of websites now to get all my news.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

What about our offering here in NZ - http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/- one click results off the front page. 

Scroll down from the GC to the stages results. 

We're only new and not a major corporation - or even a minor one! But we'd like to be here for the long haul.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

tried to delete this, duplicated post - can't find how.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

clearly none of you guys work in any kind of a multimedia environment 

As you were...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> What about our offering here in NZ - http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/- one click results off the front page.


Not bad; I found the results right away. I'd like to see the stage results first, followed by the GC standings but that could just be me. 

If you post your results shortly after a Euro stage is done, I'll be a frequent visitor!


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> Not bad; I found the results right away. I'd like to see the stage results first, followed by the GC standings but that could just be me.
> 
> If you post your results shortly after a Euro stage is done, I'll be a frequent visitor!


Thanks for the feedback. I like the stage first too, then GC - but what do I do with the previous stage results. Wouldn't it look odd to have stage, GC then old stages down a page?

Or are you happy to click off to another page for old stages?

We're keen to get this right for TdF and appreciate input.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

They post spoilers on the front page now too. And STILL no RSS options.

Sigh... Another great thing ruined by "improvements"


----------



## Lones (Nov 20, 2008)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> What about our offering here in NZ - http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/- one click results off the front page.
> 
> Scroll down from the GC to the stages results.
> 
> We're only new and not a major corporation - or even a minor one! But we'd like to be here for the long haul.


Good site, well done. The results are clear and easy to read. I will be following you to see how you go.

If you guys ever do live tickers, and no spoilers on that page, you will really have a winner   

Cheers


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Lones said:


> Good site, well done. The results are clear and easy to read. I will be following you to see how you go.
> 
> If you guys ever do live tickers, and no spoilers on that page, you will really have a winner
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for that - unfortunately given that most races are held between midnight and 4am our time I doubt I'll be awake for live tickers. Sorry.


----------



## Lones (Nov 20, 2008)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> Thanks for that - unfortunately given that most races are held between midnight and 4am our time I doubt I'll be awake for live tickers. Sorry.


 No worries, something to think about for when your site gets huge and can hire all those European reporters... Keep it in mind :idea: 

Good luck with the site

Cheers


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

weltyed said:


> bingo.
> 
> i also miss the gallery of photos. used to be there was a thumbnail gallery. now you have to look at every picture. maybe i missed something?


I miss the gallery page too. VN provides it automatically instead of the links of CN old, so wish they did the same rather than the teensy scroll window. I like that they shortened results, which for races like the Giro, make getting to GC quicker, but I would advocate having full results for Day and GC, and then the compressed results for the other competitions (points, mtns, Giro-bullshit competitions, etc).


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

the folks who designed this new web space should be fired on the spot. My computer just wants to die everytime I go on cyclingnews and now I just don't anymore. They will see the clickig die by the second... what a shame.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

They should make the road/race page the home page.


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

*Another Vote*

for it is *awful* now...Cyclingnews used to be my first stop for news but now it is my last.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

competitve cyclist reports a drop of 50% in clicks to their site from cycling news and a sudden increase in Velonews clicks. How can cycling news be so dumb and just sit there and watch their only source of revenue drop by the hour... God people are so bad at executing, betchya the webmarketing director has an MBA...


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think it's a coincidence that we're having our biggest traffic days ever at the moment, lots of new international traffic to our kiwi site.


----------

